# Had To Share..



## Devon (Feb 10, 2007)

I didnt plan on sharing MORE photos but I honestly couldn't resist . These are too cute not to




:

My Horses Valentines Pictures.

Love:


































































And My favorite. The Donkey exchanging a Valentine.



:


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 10, 2007)

OMGosh



:



:



:



:



:

That first one is SO Cute!!!!



: I love it!

~Ashley :new_shocked:


----------



## Mona (Feb 10, 2007)

:aktion033: What cute pics!!


----------



## GMAMINIS (Feb 10, 2007)

:



: TOO CUTE



:



:

THAT SHOULD BE ON A VALENTINE CARD!!

CRYSTAL


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 10, 2007)

*AWESOME PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



: *


----------



## Reble (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh I really enjoyed them :lol:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 10, 2007)

how cute they are

nice pics

Lori


----------



## tifflunn (Feb 11, 2007)

:bgrin All right the heart ones are way too cute! :bgrin


----------



## Meavey (Feb 11, 2007)

You should put the text: "Will you be my valentine?" in that last pic.

Great pics!



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Feb 11, 2007)

#1, #4 and the last are my favorites! How adorable!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 11, 2007)

Boy, Sweetgrass has a gorgeous trot! Wow.



: I love #1 and #4, the first one of Sweetgrass trotting is AWESOME, you look beautiful with her in that kissing shot, and the donkeys are priceless.

Leia


----------



## stormo41 (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice pictures they are too cute!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 11, 2007)

oooohhh love the donkey one!! not partial to longears at all around here LOL


----------



## Devon (Feb 11, 2007)

minidonkeyny said:


> OMGosh
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Thanks! I love them to. the Miniature Horse Club Ontario has it on the main page. ( www.mhco.ca) 



hobbyhorse23 said:


> Boy, Sweetgrass has a gorgeous trot! Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Im training her to drive when the baby comes mabe some light ground driving for now.



: She'll do that trot all the time to. I've got this video i took that day I should show you! :new_shocked: ITs gorgeous tehe. Thanks for the compliments



:


----------



## Mini Lover (Feb 11, 2007)

Very Cute pics Dev. I miss those Donkeys, they are so cute.



:

-Nicole


----------



## Devon (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks,.


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 14, 2007)

Again, Very very Cute Devon! Both Wee and G look Awsome!! Happy Valentines Day girl!!


----------



## EAD Minis (Feb 14, 2007)

*Awww devon there soo cute!!!love them!!Sweetgrass is getting big!!Cant wait for baby!!!*


----------

